# am i eligible ?



## nitin saggar (Jan 3, 2014)

i did my mba in marketting in year 2001.i am married and have 2 kids.since 2001, i am engaged in production and marketting of iron and steel products. i wish to settle in canada. is there any category i fit in ?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

The 2013 list is here. The 2014 list should be available in April/May. However from the information you have provided, you don't seem to have a fit in any of the categories.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

howmuch points for 6 and 7 ILTS for canada? points


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jayptl said:


> howmuch points for 6 and 7 ILTS for canada? points



The government's website will give you that information.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i didnt clear after seeing website, thats why i wrote query here..

thnx for letting me know


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

jayptl said:


> howmuch points for 6 and 7 ILTS for canada? points


The information is here. 6.0 in all categories gets you 4 points to qualify for 5 points you need 7.5 in listening and 6.5 in all other categories.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

but there was max points is 28.. how is it??

thnx for reply


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

jayptl said:


> but there was max points is 28.. how is it??
> 
> thnx for reply


That is points per ability category:

Rating 6.0 in all four categories gets you 4 (x4) =16 points 
To qualify for 5 points you need 7.5 in listening and 6.5 in all other categories. 5 (x4) = 20 points 

the maximum you can get is 6 per category (x4) =24 points 

the remaining 4 points are if you score well enough in the second language testing


----------

